
Code Hoarders - ingve
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2014/04/03/Code-Hoarders.html
======
DanBC
This is a good article. It uses hoarding as a metaphor. Unfortunately, it get
hoarding wrong. (This doesn't affect the actual point the article is making
though.)

Hoarding is possibly a subset of obsessive compulsive disorder. OCD is listed
by WHO in their ten most debilitating illnesses. Or maybe it's a separate
thing - it's only recently attracted research. (One important difference: A
person with OCD knows that their thoughts are intrusive and their rituals
don't help, while a person with hoarding may not recognise it as a problem
even though it's affecting them and other people clearly see a problem).

Hoarding causes significant impairment, and sometimes death (by fire or
crushing).

